# Philadelphia - Home Herf



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

It's my favorite season - Fall.

I have spent all summer grooming my back yard, but because I have no friends, I am the only one to enjoy/appreciate it. (Sometimes my cat joins me)

Well F that.


So I'm going to throw a "Fall Cigar Soiree" at mine home. I'm open to most dates (I don't have fixed work hours) and times. I'd like to hear from anyone who'd like to make it so that I can choose an appropriate date/time. This isn't going to be a fancy thing, so I made the name take care of that chore in its entirety. 

I live in the W Mount Airy Section of Philadelphia, easily accessed by Routes 476, 276, 309, 76 & 1. This will be a "weather cooperating" type of event, although if it's only mildly awful, I have lots of unbrellas, tarps, and other coverings that will protect us in a mediocre way.

I have a fire pit and plenty of seating/tables. Dogs/animals are welcome as well if you have a friendly pet that you'd like to bring along. My back yard is completely fenced in. 

If there is enough interest, I'll grab 1/2 or 1/4 keg for the event. I assume we can do food as well. I have a brand-new grill I received last Christmas that has remained unused as well- proof that my life is only pain and misery :lol:

So if you can make it sometime in October/November, post up available dates so we can figure when works best for everyone. Any brothers/sisters from any nearby (or faraway) states are welcome to join as well, I just placed it under the PA heading because well, this is the location.

Feel free to bring friends/family/coolers of cigars with you. If you can only stop in for a short smoke, or even just a "hello", it won't be held against you. If you stay all day and night and drink all the beer, it might be! jk. Anyone who needs to stay for any reason (over-inebriation, extremely long drive/commute) is more than welcome to crash and stay over. I have a good bit of extra sleeping space as well if need be.

QUESTIONS/COMMENTS? LEAVE IT AT THE BEEP.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

lane::yo:izza::boink::banghead::caked::spank::lock1::fish2:

Bumpin just because nobody looks at this section


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

You have plenty of friends and we all think you are far too young to be a "weird old cat lady!" If I lived closer I would certainly come and raid all those lanceros in your humidor.


----------



## llappen (Jul 24, 2014)

If i'm in MD during that time i will make the drive up


----------



## jpalamar (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm available on weekends. I could bring burgers.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Keeping a watch on this. I'm about an hour from you and Murphy the dog loves to meet new people. Right now the last week of Oct is out, I have to go to Rhode Island to teach a power electronics class then the week of Nov 10 is out, taking some PTO and the bratz to Great Wolf Lodge for a few days.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Hmm... Philly isn't too far from me.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Watching, keep me updated.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

I am interested.


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm in nearby central NY. I would love an excuse to visit some old stomping grounds. (I used to live in Allentown). I have some weekends in Oct and Nov available as long as it is not a "holiday" weekend. Consider me in if noobs are invited too.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Definitely would love a get together


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks like the best dates would be Oct 26/27 or Nov 1/2

I always forget when it starts getting "cold" so if anyone else could fill me in. I guess it varies. 
@dcmain, n00bs are totally welcome, I'm still one myself in all reality.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Looks like the best dates would be Oct 26/27 or Nov 1/2
> 
> I always forget when it starts getting "cold" so if anyone else could fill me in. I guess it varies.
> 
> @dcmain, n00bs are totally welcome, I'm still one myself in all reality.


Puts me out on both counts. You guys have fun!
Traveling both weekends to and from RI.


----------



## jpalamar (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm very flexible... I'll be at CI for this with the wife if anyone wants to come..

https://www.facebook.com/events/865485843470107/


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

The 11/1 does not work for me but I believe any of the other days would.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Puts me out on both counts. You guys have fun!
> Traveling both weekends to and from RI.


My Uncle lives up there in West Warwick, I believe. You should stop up and say hi. He's always bored... I assume because he lives in RI.

There is a golf course right behind his house though, if that helps


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

Did this get finalized?


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Looks like the best dates would be Oct 26/27 or Nov 1/2
> 
> I always forget when it starts getting "cold" so if anyone else could fill me in. I guess it varies.
> 
> @dcmain, n00bs are totally welcome, I'm still one myself in all reality.


i would assume we are going with the november date since the fisrt date is this weekend


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

demuths1770 said:


> i would assume we are going with the november date since the fisrt date is this weekend


I'm going to make Nov 1/2 and Nov 8/9 as the new options I guess. Wow I dropped the ball on that one, lol. Will set in stone by Monday, but since we already have a few that can't make it the 1st, I figure giving it one more week as a possibility won't hurt. If it gets cold, so be it. This weather has been crazy. Cold and rain for days, then a t-shirt day.

So let me know if one, the other, or both work, and I'll just go with what fits for most.

Here's the catch. I work Sunday Mornings at 3am. Being the absolute monster that I am, I can handle a late-night Saturday, but there's a limit. I turn into a proverbial pumpkin at midnight because I need to drive an hour away before I get to "go to bed" for an hour or two.

So Saturdays would be a morning thing. Start at noon? I am finished work Sunday and can be home by 3. So that could be an afternoon/evening thing, but although I don't work Mondays, I realize that many do. 
Both fit the appropriate time slot for fooding and drinking, so we're safe on those fronts regardless.

Thoughts on which would work best for people? I'm bad at decision-making, so I'm seriously just going to tally who says what and go off that. Make your voice heard.

Feel free to PM me if you don't want to vote in public for any reason...?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

So how do people feel about this idea? People can bring 6 packs of craft beers if they want, and we can have a beer exchange while we're all there as well. Of course we'll be consuming as well I'd imagine, but just another element to consider.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

i have off sundays and mondays as well. i get done saturdays at 330 but..... i still have pto i need to use so i could probably get a saturday off to do a mid day event


----------



## jpalamar (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm down for a Saturday. Date doesnt matter for me.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

So it looks like this Saturday is the day. We will welcome in the new month with style.

I've been in a lot of passes recently, so this makes sense to me at the moment:
if you are planning on coming, just add your name for a headcount please. If you'd like to participate in the craft beer swap, should we list what we plan to bring to keep variety? Or surprise ourselves the day of?

1. SeanTheEvans - ????
2. 
3. 
4.
5. 
and so on


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry, I'm out. My daughter is playing VB regionals, they made the finals and are one match from a state championship.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Sorry, I'm out. My daughter is playing VB regionals, they made the finals and are one match from a state championship.


All good, I wish her luck in the game/match! I was a fan of volleyball when I was younger, spent an entire summer practically _living_ at the local park, creating pick-up games whenever enough souls wandered into my domain:lol:

Can't blame anyone for being a good father.... but the *rest* of you people oke:


----------



## jpalamar (Sep 7, 2014)

Weather looks poopy. I'm out as well.


----------



## Mr.Draned (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey Sean, this seemed like a really cool idea (and I'm not trying to revive a dead thread). Had I been on the forum at this time I would have been all in.
What about a winter herf? I know, I know, it's cold and stuff outside. But, aren't we all east coast/Philadelphian's? And doesn't that mean we know how to dress in order to enjoy ourselves in this weather?
Anyway, just a thought as I'm sitting here grading papers and getting ready for the day!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mr.Draned said:


> Hey Sean, this seemed like a really cool idea (and I'm not trying to revive a dead thread). Had I been on the forum at this time I would have been all in.
> What about a winter herf? I know, I know, it's cold and stuff outside. But, aren't we all east coast/Philadelphian's? And doesn't that mean we know how to dress in order to enjoy ourselves in this weather?
> Anyway, just a thought as I'm sitting here grading papers and getting ready for the day!


ususally there is a get together at either of the cigar internationals or you could even do one at a local shop as well. its been awhile since we did a pa get together too. maybe a winter gtg should be instore


----------



## Mr.Draned (Jan 18, 2015)

demuths1770 said:


> ususally there is a get together at either of the cigar internationals or you could even do one at a local shop as well. its been awhile since we did a pa get together too. maybe a winter gtg should be instore


Good to know that there's usually a get together at one of the CI's. Having one at a local B&M could also be a great idea.
I've yet to set foot in CI, figure I should have a good amount of cash to set foot inside. Otherwise I would just be left with that uncomfortable ache in my loins...similar to when you leave the...well, wait, you get the hint, haha!
Next time I go to the shop on my corner I'll chat up the owner about using the back lounge for a get together. Figure some small talk can't hurt.
Looking at your profile, I see you're from Lancaster. A group of guys from a shop in Lancaster came down to the shop I frequent a few Saturday's ago. Real nice group of guys, and they were all smoking some top notch cigars.
Pretty fun Saturday.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Did someone say Herf..... Stay tuned for a news update after the following commercial break.


----------



## Mr.Draned (Jan 18, 2015)

Tombstone said:


> Did someone say Herf..... Stay tuned for a news update after the following commercial break.


Can't hurt to chat up the owner of the shop on my corner. Pretty cool bunch of guys there.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

@Mr.Draned....Twin Smoke Shoppe?? If so that would have been sean and the group from D&S. I was just at his shop Sunday night enjoying a smoke. He has a nice small selection of awesome sticks and a really sweet lounge set up. It is one of the two true local shops i smoke in the lounge at. Im usually at Cigars Inertnational every week though


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Tombstone said:


> Did someone say Herf..... Stay tuned for a news update after the following commercial break.


i figured you would chime in at some point!! i figured it was soon time to get something together lol


----------



## Mr.Draned (Jan 18, 2015)

@demuths1770, yes, Twin Smoke Shoppe! Right down the block from me. I'm hoping that I'm able to stop in there tonight for a few. It sounds just the same as D&S, a good place to relax and puff in the company of some real good people.
They're doing a Drew Estate event on February 20th, I will for sure be there. I missed the last one and I still haven't lived it down...


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Chris is AWESOME..... Drew Estate events are a can not miss for me. I have one locally on Febuary 12th I am going to and may just have to go to Twin Smoke now too on the 20th


----------



## Mr.Draned (Jan 18, 2015)

demuths1770 said:


> Chris is AWESOME..... Drew Estate events are a can not miss for me. I have one locally on Febuary 12th I am going to and may just have to go to Twin Smoke now too on the 20th


Keep me posted!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm down as well. Keep me posted.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...igars-international-rt-191-a.html#post4122183


----------

